# Zora von Huerta Hof - Ring Training



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

Robin and Carlos are very proud of Zora and wanted to post updated pics of her at 6 months old...she is Carlos' lil girl...a spoiled little puppy!

Here are a few shots of her during ring training on training day:


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

She is gorgeous and love her name!!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I second what Josie said!


----------



## Silvermoon (Apr 2, 2011)

What a sweet face!

H


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks Hillary! Someday I'll actually learn how to post pics myself...(?)
Too bad Zora is not in good coat in the pics...the hot weather has caused all my dogs to lose their coats.
*I only wish that "the handlers" could learn *not* to keep the leash "tight" when moving the dogs...they need to learn to keep the leash loose.
*practice*practice*practice*
It causes the dogs to "dig" in...and drop slightly in the front....because of pulling against the line.
The only time there should be "tension" on the lead is when walking....and only a slight tension is needed.
But...I am also very grateful that the handlers are learning.(from Carlos)..and they have the heart to compete.


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

Regardless of her digging a bit...her movement is gorgeous! She is a pretty, pretty princess!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Gorgeous dog Robin, I would love to have her in my pack!!!! Is she by Cuervo and who is her dam? I love her!!!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks LARHAGE!
No...she is not out of Cuervo....though she "looks" like she could be.
She is out of a sister from our male Ando. (same pedigree/mothers were litter sisters & same father)....and the father is from Ursus bloodlines. *Esko/Dux/Ursus* combination.
We bought her great grandmother as a 5mo old puppy from Germany (many years ago).....Zora is now the 4th generation for us.
She's loaded with character! Her sister Ziva is also pretty darn nice..(we kept her too).


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

NICE!! Will she be at NASS? Hum..... wonder if I can squeeze her in Gavins crate for the flight back home .


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

LOL!....Carlos might have to install a lojack on her!
Yes...we plan on showing her and her sister....wish us luck!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Robin, she's a beauty!


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Gorgeous, gorgeous girl!!


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Will she be ready for Atlanta on 9/4? Go fast, turn left.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Sorry Art.....don't understand your post..(?)


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

She is a gorgeous girl! :wub:​


----------

